# Snake Identification help



## FireLt

Found this in my backyard but couldn't find a pic on the internet to identify it. Anybody know what is is?


----------



## Nicodemus

Dark gray rat snake, or a light black rat snake. 

Germag gonna thump me for doin` his work!


----------



## Lee Woodie

way to go nick  Black Rat Snake (Elaphe obsoleta) and a pretty one 5' at least Great shot


----------



## Nicodemus

NWCO said:


> way to go nick  Black Rat Snake (Elaphe obsoleta) and a pretty one 5' at least Great shot



That rascal does have a shine to him. Purty snake.


----------



## turky93

Nicodemus nailed it.  
Who knows, Germag may appreciate the help and start paying you Nic


----------



## wvdawg

Looks like a long one!


----------



## Nicodemus

Oh, it`s still an "oak snake"!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nice one to have around, whatever you call it.


----------



## Hoss

Good looking snake.  Thanks for sharing the shot.

Hoss


----------



## FireLt

*Thanks for the help...*

Much to the dismay of my girlfriend he lived to see another day...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Just read a news item about a rat snake in Texas found climbing out of someone's vehicle air conditioning vents.  Seems like they climb lots of stuff.  Good photo capture.


----------



## rip18

Yep, he's a grown one too!  Up in that area, there are all kinds of intergrades between black & gray rat snakes - both are the same species, just different colored sub-species.


----------

